# Selectboxen barrierefrei?



## lamprecht (7. Oktober 2004)

Sind Selectboxen barrierefrei und können sie von Textreadern gelesen werden oder muss ich zusätzliche Tags angeben? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## redlama (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe mich mit dem thema Barrierefreiheit auch schon ein wenig befasst, aber das Selectboxen nicht barrierefrei sind konnte ich nicht herausfinden.
Da sie ja sowohl per Maus, als auch per Tastatur bedienbar sind dürfte es keine Probleme geben.
Kannst ja noch mal gucken was Google dazu sagt.
Oder Du schaust ins E-Government Handbuch "Barrierefreies E-Government" von BSI.

redlama


----------

